
Solving a complex problem for adidas with emerging tech - shawndumas
https://medium.com/@Jam3/solving-a-complex-problem-for-adidas-with-emerging-tech-6b00744f5abf
======
justtopost
Gamifying buying shoes. We have reached peak marketing hype, and blind
consumerism. Artifical demand, virtual gambling, and app tie in. Seriously,
this depresses me to no end.

